# British student looking for work in Spain



## GeorgeBiesmans (Feb 9, 2013)

Hello, 

My name is George and I'm 20 year old Modern Languages student at Durham University. I am looking for work in Spain from February to September 2014 as part of my year abroad and I was wondering if you happen to know of anyone looking for someone with my profile. Having lived in Belgium all my life, I am fluent in both English and French and also speak Spanish and Italian to a high level. 

I am happy to do practically anything as long as I am in an environment where I can be exposed to Spanish as much as possible (Bar/restaurant/hotel work, Auparing, coaching a kids football team ect...)

I realise now is not the ideal time to be looking for employment in Italy but I would be very grateful if someone could give me some advice and/or point my in the direction of a family, company etc looking looking to fill a vacancy of any type.

Thanks in advance,

George


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

GeorgeBiesmans said:


> Hello,
> 
> My name is George and I'm 20 year old Modern Languages student at Durham University. I am looking for work in Spain from February to September 2014 as part of my year abroad and I was wondering if you happen to know of anyone looking for someone with my profile. Having lived in Belgium all my life, I am fluent in both English and French and also speak Spanish and Italian to a high level.
> 
> ...


why not post your details in the _looking for work in Spain _sticky thread above?

you might be lucky - though as you realise, it's a bit of a tall order atm


----------



## GeorgeBiesmans (Feb 9, 2013)

I will try that. Thank you for the help


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

Why don't you look for a job as an 'asistente' in a school? It used to be that one did x number of hours per week giving English classes and of course got paid for it which would give you plenty of time to get involved with Spaniards after work. I'm surprised that your university hasn't given you some links to whom you would apply. I suppose things have changed but good luck.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

Sorry,
Just noted that pesky wesky posted something yesterday which could be right up your street.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Is this what you mean Justina?
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-english-language-assistants.html#post1048825
I'm surprised that the uni doesn't help find places either - especially in the current climate.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes, exactly. I am talking of 40 years ago but my brother did it with France and it was automatic, I think. But it was was very much part of a degree in languages that one had to go for a year with the main language and six months with the second. How times change.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Justina said:


> Yes, exactly. I am talking of 40 years ago but my brother did it with France and it was automatic, I think. But it was was very much part of a degree in languages that one had to go for a year with the main language and six months with the second. How times change.


How indeed. When I read German at University many decades ago it was a four-year course with one year working as Assistant in a German school. Everything was arranged, even accommodation.

For me it was Heidelberg...und ich hatte wirklich mein Herz in Heidelberg verloren, as the song goes..


----------



## RichTUK (Oct 15, 2012)

GeorgeBiesmans said:


> Hello,
> 
> I realise now is not the ideal time to be looking for employment in *Italy* but I would be very grateful if someone could give me some advice and/or point my in the direction of a family, company etc looking looking to fill a vacancy of any type.


I'm confused


----------



## mike kelly (Aug 12, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Everything was arranged, even accommodation.


That's the Germans for you.


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> How indeed. When I read German at University many decades ago it was a four-year course with one year working as Assistant in a German school. Everything was arranged, even accommodation.
> 
> For me it was Heidelberg...und ich hatte wirklich mein Herz in Heidelberg verloren, as the song goes..


I'm not surprised - Heidelberg is beautiful! Was Café Burkardt there when you lived in Heidelberg?
Weinstube Café Burkardt | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
I really enjoy going there! I'm about an hour away from there this week. Maybe we might even visit


----------



## GeorgeBiesmans (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank you to you all for the helpful information and apologies for the mistake in my original thread. I did indeed mean Spain rather than Italy but got mixed up as I am also looking for work in Italy and have posted a similar message in another forum. 

As for teaching assistanceships, my univeristy does actually provide alot of information on this subject, particularly with the British Council. I did originally consider it but wanted to ideally avoid having to speak English ona daily basis. I realise there would be an opportunity to mix with Spaniards outside of my work hours but I really want to avoid english completely. I really appreciate your help though


----------



## GeorgeBiesmans (Feb 9, 2013)

By the way, do you know how I could edit my original thread?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

GeorgeBiesmans said:


> By the way, do you know how I could edit my original thread?


you can't

but you could ask me nicely


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

GeorgeBiesmans said:


> Thank you to you all for the helpful information and apologies for the mistake in my original thread. I did indeed mean Spain rather than Italy but got mixed up as I am also looking for work in Italy and have posted a similar message in another forum.
> 
> As for teaching assistanceships, my univeristy does actually provide alot of information on this subject, particularly with the British Council. I did originally consider it but wanted to ideally avoid having to speak English ona daily basis. I realise there would be an opportunity to mix with Spaniards outside of my work hours but I really want to avoid english completely. I really appreciate your help though


The problem is being a languages student rather than a business or technology student for example rather lends itself to teaching, but I do understand what you're saying.
I know of a couple young people recently who were looking for work experience (or whatever it's called) and it really was difficult...


----------



## GeorgeBiesmans (Feb 9, 2013)

I see your point thank you. Would you mind telling me how to do so??


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi George,
I also went to Durham and studied Modern Languages, a few years ago now 
I was an assistant in Germany and just wanted to say that it helped my German a huge amount. Although I was speaking English in the lessons, they were 12 hours a week and for the rest of the time I was completely immersed in German. I'm finding the same now in Spain: although I'm teaching English, I watch TV in Spanish almost every night, read in Spanish, listen to the radio in Spanish, speak to intercambio/friends in Spanish. Of course living with my husband (who currently speaks less Spanish than me) means there's a lot of English also spoken, but you could try to find a flat share with other Spaniards?
I seem to remember that the uni helped a lot with assistants or Erasmus, but everything else was kind of up to you (they wanted to approve any work placements though - I guess partly to check you'd be speaking enough of the language. Also had to do risk assessments etc.) I spent the summers each side of the academic year in France. For the first summer I found a volunteer placement (conservation) through this website UNA Exchange - Volunteer abroad and in Wales, and for the second summer I worked as an au pair for a family I found here http://www.aupair-world.co.uk/ All I would say with being an au pair is try to meet the kids first, or agree on some kind of trial period - I would not have wanted to work for this family for a full summer!!
If you have any other questions, let me know  I loved studying at Durham, and my year abroad was one of the best of my life!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

goingtobcn said:


> Hi George,
> I also went to Durham and studied Modern Languages, a few years ago now
> I was an assistant in Germany and just wanted to say that it helped my German a huge amount. Although I was speaking English in the lessons, they were 12 hours a week and for the rest of the time I was completely immersed in German. I'm finding the same now in Spain: although I'm teaching English, I watch TV in Spanish almost every night, read in Spanish, listen to the radio in Spanish, speak to intercambio/friends in Spanish. Of course living with my husband (who currently speaks less Spanish than me) means there's a lot of English also spoken, but you could try to find a flat share with other Spaniards?
> I seem to remember that the uni helped a lot with assistants or Erasmus, but everything else was kind of up to you (they wanted to approve any work placements though - I guess partly to check you'd be speaking enough of the language. Also had to do risk assessments etc.) I spent the summers each side of the academic year in France. For the first summer I found a volunteer placement (conservation) through this website UNA Exchange - Volunteer abroad and in Wales, and for the second summer I worked as an au pair for a family I found here Aupair World - Find your au pair or your host family today All I would say with being an au pair is try to meet the kids first, or agree on some kind of trial period - I would not have wanted to work for this family for a full summer!!
> If you have any other questions, let me know  I loved studying at Durham, and my year abroad was one of the best of my life!


Oh, there's an idea, volunteer work. You can do anything from working on a farm, looking after kids to working with animals. Look at the FAQ's sticky at the top of the Spain page and you'll see some links on the first page.
Also, as you speak Spanish try looking at these job sites 
iOfertas de trabajo para Estudiantes y Titulados! En Studentjob.es
Ofertas de empleo estudiantes en España | opcionempleo.com
Or this one which is one of the best online job sites
Ofertas de trabajo, Buscar trabajo, Bolsa de trabajo - InfoJobs


----------



## GeorgeBiesmans (Feb 9, 2013)

going to bcn, thank you for your helpful suggestions and insight in to your own experience. What a coincidence that you also went to Durham! That's now the third on this website! Unfortunately I missed the deadline for British council assistanceships but will certainly look in to others having heard what you've had to say so thanks alot for all your help. It's great to hear from someone who's been there before! I can understand why you loved studying here, it's a wonderful place. Although I am looking forward to next year very much!

Thanks Pesky Wesky as well for your suggestions. I'm looking at the websites now


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

GeorgeBiesmans said:


> going to bcn, thank you for your helpful suggestions and insight in to your own experience. What a coincidence that you also went to Durham! That's now the third on this website! Unfortunately I missed the deadline for British council assistanceships but will certainly look in to others having heard what you've had to say so thanks alot for all your help. It's great to hear from someone who's been there before! I can understand why you loved studying here, it's a wonderful place. Although I am looking forward to next year very much!
> 
> Thanks Pesky Wesky as well for your suggestions. I'm looking at the websites now


OK
Please let us know how things pan out.
The people I mentioned ended up using contacts through a friend of a friend kind of thing, which after all is how things work a lot of the time here in Spain!


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

GeorgeBiesmans said:


> going to bcn, thank you for your helpful suggestions and insight in to your own experience. What a coincidence that you also went to Durham! That's now the third on this website! Unfortunately I missed the deadline for British council assistanceships but will certainly look in to others having heard what you've had to say so thanks alot for all your help. It's great to hear from someone who's been there before! I can understand why you loved studying here, it's a wonderful place. Although I am looking forward to next year very much!
> 
> Thanks Pesky Wesky as well for your suggestions. I'm looking at the websites now


You're welcome - definitely let us know how you get on


----------



## WildZer0 (Feb 19, 2013)

with your language skills teaching English at an international school or some other course could be an option


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

WildZer0 said:


> with your language skills teaching English at an international school or some other course could be an option


But you need a teaching qualification (BEd or PGCE) which at 20 years old I doubt he has


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> But you need a teaching qualification (BEd or PGCE) which at 20 years old I doubt he has


you're right - highly unlikey - a BEd is four years, as is any other degree + PGCE - he'd have to have started at 16 - not impossible, I know, but rare....


----------



## GeorgeBiesmans (Feb 9, 2013)

Unfortunately I don't have a teaching qualification but thanks again for your suggestion WildZero. Good news though! I have two job offers working as a translator. One for a language school in Salamanca and one for a translation agency in Sevilla! Just not sure which one to choose now! As far as I know both cities are beautiful but would any of you happen to know which is perhaps a little less 'international' and less student-oriented??


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

GeorgeBiesmans said:


> Unfortunately I don't have a teaching qualification but thanks again for your suggestion WildZero. Good news though! I have two job offers working as a translator. One for a language school in Salamanca and one for a translation agency in Sevilla! Just not sure which one to choose now! As far as I know both cities are beautiful but would any of you happen to know which is perhaps a little less 'international' and less student-oriented??


Salamanca is an amazing place. The centre of the town is fairly small, and is totally dominated by the university buildings which date from the 12th century (making it the oldest uni in Spain). There are a large number of students and many international ones as Salalmanca is supposed to be one of the best places in the world to study Spanish. However, I'm not sure how many pure Salamancan accents you'd hear nowadays!
The language school may be in a newer bit of the town. You should Google it, because even if you don't end up there it's a must on a visitors list.
Sevilla is also a student city I think, but I don't know it.

How did you get in touch with these places?


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Congratulations on the job offers  Not been to either place (yet!) but both sound nice!

I'd also be interested to know how you found the jobs.


----------

